# "Coolest Headstone Contest Winner"



## luvdatritip (Dec 1, 2009)

This is the headstone of Russell J. Larson who is buried at the Logan City Cemetary in Logan, Utah. Wonder if he knows he's the winner of the "Coolest Headstone Contest"?


----------



## pepeskitty (Dec 1, 2009)

Thats funny stuff right there.










I like this one too.


----------



## blue (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## larry maddock (Dec 2, 2009)

both good
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---as monty python would say---bring out your dead


----------

